# Der Pupsgeräuschesammler



## drboe (2 Juli 2007)

Der Pupsgeräuschesammler

Lesenswert!

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



drboe schrieb:


> Lesenswert!


Die TAZ ist mittlerweile eine der letzten Refugien lesenswerter Berichte und Kommentare 
zu den unendlichen Weltuntergangsstories  des Sicherheitshysterikers. Der Spiegel ist mittlerweile zum 
Regierungsverlautbarungs- und Beifallklatschorgan verkommen.

Zur Sache  selber:  
Langsam dämmert es mir, was für ein "genialer"  Politiker Schäuble ist. Man muß Schwachsinn 
einfach  nur oft genug und hartnäckig  genug wiederholen, dann wird er von allen gefressen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92031


			
				heute schrieb:
			
		

> Schäuble fordert mehr Videoüberwachung und Online-Durchsuchungen


Ich hätte tausend zu eins gewettet, dass dieser Pupser  nach den Anschlägen kam.
( GB ist das Land mit der umfassensten  Videoüberwachung der Welt ...)  

Außer einigen wenigen  Kabarettisten ( Volker Pispers z.B)  und Kommentatoren, die sich als Rufer 
in der Wüste fühlen müssen, interessiert das anscheinend niemanden.
Hinweise in Diskussionen mit glühenden Merkelanhängern (ca 70-80% der 
Bevölkerung laut Umfragen, tendierend auf  99,9999%)  dass sie auf Grund ihrer Richtlinienkompetenz
 voll verantwortlich für das Tun ihres Ministers sei, werden mit ungläubigem Staunen quittiert.


----------



## drboe (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



webwatcher schrieb:


> GB ist das Land mit der umfassensten  Videoüberwachung der Welt ...


Eben. Und nun gehen wir auf die Behauptung der Sicherheitsfanatiker mit dem ausgeprägten Hang zu simplen Lösungen ein, nämlich dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Kameradichte, Sicherheit und Anschlägen gibt. Wir vergleichen also die Anzahl der Kameras, der Anschläge, der Toten, der Verletzten und meinetwegen auch der Sachschäden durch Terrorismus in Grossbritannien und Deutschland. - Na? Das Ergebnis ist eindeutig: Die sofortige Abschaltung sämtlicher Kameras würde die Sicherheit unglaublich erhöhen. 

Man kann das auch mit dem Politologen Wolf-Dieter Narr sagen, der auf die Frage, wie gefährdet wohl die Bundesrepublik sei, antwortete: *Sie ist gefährdet durch unfähige, dumme Politik, ansonsten kaum.* (Quelle)

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



drboe schrieb:


> Man kann das auch mit dem Politologen Wolf-Dieter Narr sagen, der auf die Frage, wie gefährdet wohl die Bundesrepublik sei, antwortete: *Sie ist gefährdet durch unfähige, dumme Politik, ansonsten kaum.* (Quelle)


selbst wenn Skepsis gegenüber den Verfolgungswahnplänen geäußert wird, 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92137


> Die SPD neigt angesichts von Forderungen insbesondere aus der CDU zu einer erneuten Verschärfung von Sicherheitsgesetzen und dem Ausbau der Überwachung nach den jüngsten Terrorunruhen in Großbritannien weiter zu Skepsis.


kann das nicht wesentlich zum Aufatmen beitragen, da sie  nicht auf Sachkenntnis stützt
Merkel läßt nach ihrem "globalen"  Triumphzug  jetzt endültig die Maske der Biederfrau  fallen und zeigt unverholen ihren politischen Ursprung.


> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hatte zuvor bei der Vorstellung des Entwurfs (PDF) für ein neues Grundsatzprogramm der CDU im Einklang mit Schäuble schärfere Sicherheitsgesetze und einen verstärkten Einsatz der Bundeswehr auch im Innern gefordert. Die Trennung von innerer und äußerer Sicherheit ist der CDU-Vorsitzenden zufolge "von gestern".


Wes Geistes Kind sie ist, wird immer deutlicher.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Anscheinend hat Der Spiegel erkannt, das man sich in der Rolle des führenden Nachrichtenmagazins 
auch durch Totstellen lächerlich machen kann. Bisher wurde  das Thema On-Line Durchsuchungshalluzinationen 
nahezu völlig ausgeblendet. Das soll jetzt wohl nachgeholt werden. Was da berichtet wird ist allerdings 
schon längst zigmal durchgekaut worden. Aber wenn es selbst  Der Spiegel erkennt, kann man es vielleicht 
nicht mehr völlig ignorieren.  
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,492184,00.html


> Innenminister Schäuble und das BKA träumen von der Online-Durchsuchung. IT-Experten
> halten den Vorstoß für eine Schnapsidee: technisch schwer umzusetzen und letztlich ein Werkzeug zur Überwachung  von Ahnungslosen und Unschuldigen.


----------



## drboe (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

OK, nachdem ich nun die politisch-technische Vorstellungskraft des Herrn Ministers Wolfgang-ich-bin-anständig-Schäuble live gehört habe, kann ich, unter der begründeten Annahme, dass die anderen Online-Durchsuchungsfetischisten von ähnlichem Kaliber sind, nur feststellen, dass die intellektuelle Substanz dieser Herren nur mit Mühe die eines Junikäfers erreichen dürfte. https://tepin.aiki.de/blog/uploads/schaueble_onlinedurchsuchung.mp3 Schäuble scheint nicht einmal ansatzweise gebrieft zu sein und hat sich wohl nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Ist aber klar, er hat keine Zeit, weil er wie ein Irrlicht fast täglich hier oder da auftaucht, um zum x-ten Male die Platte von der angeblichen Notwendigkeit sogenannter Online Durchsuchungen abzufahren. Riechlings Version des Herrn Ministers ist fast authentischer 

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Am Montag titelt der Spiegel mit den Worten "Der Preis der Angst - 
Wie der Terrorismus den Rechtsstaat in Bedrängnis bringt"

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das Magazin endlich einmal vernünftig einordnet, was unser Herr Bundesüberwachungsminister so alles anrichtet/anrichten will...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Straftatbestand "Verschwörung"?
http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2050543&section=Security


> Als "rechtliches Problem" bezeichnete der Innenminister auch die gezielte Tötung von Verdächtigen durch den Staat. Würde etwa Osama Bin Laden aufgespürt und stünde eine derartige Entscheidung an, wären die Rechtsfragen in Deutschland "völlig ungeklärt", so der Innenminister.


Osama in der Fußgängerzone, oder was? Oh Mann!
*edit:*
sorry. so hat er's ja nicht gemeint


> Schäuble entwirft dabei folgendes Szenario: Was wäre, wenn US-Streitkräfte den Terroristenführer Osama bin Laden gezielt mit einem Raketenangriff töten würden und deutsche Sicherheitskräfte daran beteiligt wären? Dieser Fall, so konstatierte der Minister, sei im deutschen Recht nicht geregelt. Ein solcher rechtsfreier Raum müsse ausgefüllt werden.


http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID7067222_REF2,00.html

Man muss es wohl langsam so deutlich sagen *DER MANN MUSS WEG!*


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das Magazin endlich einmal vernünftig einordnet, was unser Herr Bundesüberwachungsminister so alles anrichtet/anrichten will...


Bisher  hat  Der Spiegel hartnäckig und konsequent das Thema fast völlig ausgeblendet.
Ob den Epigonen  Augsteins langsam dämmert, dass hier ein Weg eingeschlagen werden soll,
der geradewegs in die totale   Überwachung  ala 1984 führt ? 

Zumindest zur  on-line  Überwachungphantasie   hat man Skeptiker zu Wort kommen lassen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,492184,00.html


> UMSTRITTENE ONLINE-DURCHSUCHUNGEN
> Angriff auf die Ahnungslosen
> Innenminister Schäuble und das BKA träumen von der Online-Durchsuchung.
> IT-Experten halten den Vorstoß für eine Schnapsidee: technisch schwer
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92372
https://tepin.aiki.de/blog/archives/127-Schaeuble-argumentiert-fuer-Online-Durchsuchungen.html


			
				Der Bundesminister des Inneren schrieb:
			
		

> "Unter Online-Durchsuchung wird Verschiedenes verstanden, das ist wahr, da wird zum, da wird sowohl verstanden der Telekommunikation, der, der Verkehr, als auch die Durchsuchung in den Systemen selbst, weil die technische Entwicklung eben so ist, aber da müssen wir dann jetzt schon fast die die die die Internet-Experten genauer befragen, sich so entwickelt, dass eben unsere oder meine laienhafte Vorstellung, äh, dass, äh, das Internet sowas ähnliches sei wie 'ne moderne Telefonanlage, das stimmt eben lange nicht mehr, und deswegen brauchen wir 'ne, wenn Sie wollen kann der Herr Fromm das auch genauer erläutern, der versteht's - ein wenig. Richtig verstehen wird Du es wahrscheinlich auch nicht, denn das wär ja gar nicht gut, wenn der Präsident des Bundesamts für Verfassungsschutz ein Online-Experte wäre, nicht? Des hat er auch seine Fachleute."


http://www.freitag.de/2007/27-28/07280301.php


> Das Grundgesetz zu Tode schützen
> INNENMINISTER SCHÄUBLESehr viel mehr als nur ein würdiger Nachfolger des Sozialdemokraten Schily


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92320/


> Der Berliner Innensenator Ehrhart Körting (SPD) lehnt einen weiteren Ausbau des Überwachungsstaates ab. Im Interview mit der Südeutschen Zeitung (kostenpflichtiges E-Paper) kritisierte Körting die Tradition deutscher Innenminister von Schily bis Schäuble: "Es wurde und wird permanent nach etwas Neuem gesucht, was man noch tun kann. Und Innenminister Schäuble setzt diese Tradition nun fort."


http://www.datenlabyrinth.de/2007/07/03/geheime-details-zur-online-durchsuchung


> Geheime Details zur Online-Durchsuchung


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

endlich bekennt sich die Kanzlerin öffentlich zu ihrem Internetexperten 
(auch Merkel ist ja bekanntlich eine auswiesene Expertin) 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92424


> Merkel will rasches Gesetz für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,493355,00.html


> Der Streit um Schäubles Anti-Terror-Pläne vergiftet das Koalitionsklima, nun versucht die Kanzlerin die Wogen zu glätten: Die Pläne ihres Innenministers bezeichnet Merkel als langfristige Denkanstöße. Bei der Online-Durchsuchung will sie allerdings noch in dieser Woche Fakten schaffen.


merke: Physikstudium befähigt nicht unbedingt zu technischem Verständnis


----------



## drboe (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



webwatcher schrieb:


> merke: Physikstudium befähigt nicht unbedingt zu technischem Verständnis



Angela Merkel über sich: "Experimentalphysik war nicht gerade meine Stärke. Mit dem Löten hatte ich Schwierigkeiten. Und meine Schaltpläne haben in der Praxis meistens nicht funktioniert." Ihre Diplomarbeit von Juni 1978 trägt den Titel "Der Einfluss der räumlichen Korrelation auf die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit bei bimolekularen Elementarreaktionen in dichten Medien" und wurde mit "sehr gut" bewertet. Der Titel ihre Dissertation von 1986 an der Akademie der Wissenschaften der DDR lautet: "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden". Da sie am Zentralinstitut für Physikalische Chemie (ZIPC) der Akademie der Wissenschaften in Berlin-Adlershof gearbeitet hat, dürfte das im Schwerpunkt der physikalische Chemie zuzuordnen sein. Im Anschluß arbeitete sie im Bereich 'Analytische Chemie'. Seit dem 20. Dezember 1990 ist sie Abgeordnete des Deutschen Bundestages. Da war sie 36 und auch auf Grund ihrer Vorgeschichte darf man annehmen, dass sie für technische Fragestellungen im Kontext von Computern nicht unbedingt der geeignete Gesprächspartner ist. Leider gilt das wohl auch für fast alle Themen, die mit Bürgerrechten und Freiheit zu tun haben. Als Kämpferin für Freiheit und die Sache des Volkes kann sie m. E. kaum gelten. Das wäre nicht schlimm, würden die anderen Parlamentarier sich dabei ins Zeug legen. Leider aber ist Widerstand von der SPD kaum zu erwarten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92437


> Selbst Bayerns Innenminister Günther Beckstein (CSU), der im Anti-Terror-Kampf eine schärfere Gangart einschlagen will, zeigte sich von den Vorschlägen seines Berliner Parteifreunds überrascht, wie er dem Südwestrundfunk gestand.


das will was heißen...

PS: langsam blickt keiner  mehr durch und das scheint durchaus so gewollt zu sein


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92543


			
				O-Ton BKA-Präsident Jörg Ziercke schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich halte die Online-Untersuchung für essenziell, sowohl im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus wie gegen die organisierte Kriminalität. Die gesamte Kommunikation der Straftäter muss überwacht werden. Damit wir mit ihnen auf einer Augenhöhe sind, müssen wir vor der Verschlüsselung auf der Festplatte sein."


und von was träumt er nachts?


----------



## virenscanner (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



> "... müssen wir vor der Verschlüsselung auf der Festplatte sein."


Der träumt davon, dass Terroristen so dumm sind, geheime Botschaften auf dem Rechner zu verschlüsseln, mit dem sie ins Internet gehen, anstatt diese auf einem separaten Rechner zu verschlüsseln und als verschlüsselte Datei auf den Rechner mit INet-Zugang zu kopieren.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92578

Ist nicht mehr kommentarfähig. Man weiß nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll 
bei soviel geballtem Dilettantismus auf allen Seiten.

Ist jetzt  endgültig in den Bereich SF/Fantasie abgeglitten.
Wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre auch Komödienstadel


----------



## drboe (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre auch Komödienstadel


Da steckt offenbar System hinter. Mit einer unheimlichen Schlagzahl wird versucht das Thema so in die Hirne der Bevölkerung zu klopfen, als wären die Sozialdemokraten dabei Leben, Gesundheit und allgemein die Sicherheit zu gefährden. Dieselben Sozialdemokraten übrigens, denen wir die Beteiligung an Kriegseinsätzen verdanken. Schon den zweiten Tag powert das Hamburger Abendblatt aus dem Springer Konzern auf der Seite 2. Heute mit 2 Beiträgen:

*Schäuble will, was schon Schily wollte*
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2007/07/12/769292.html 

Ralph Giordanos Offener Brief an Wolfgang Schäuble
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2007/07/12/769337.html

Giordano, den ich eigentlich sehr schätze, hat mit dieser devoten Note m. E. jede Reputation verspielt. Scheint, dass man jenseits der 80 doch stark abbaut.

Bei Heise gibt es inzwischen täglich Artikel zum Thema. In http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92600 heisst es u. a.: 



> Unklar ist bei der geplanten, tief in die Grundrechte einschneidenden Ermittlungsmaßnahme aber weiterhin, wie höchstpersönliche Bereiche auf der Festplatte konkret einem Zugriff der Polizei verwehrt bleiben könnten.



Das stellt die Dinge auf den Kopf. Um den genannten Bereich sozusagen als Einziges *unklar* erscheinen zu lassen, müsste erst einmal sichergestellt sein, dass die sogn. Dienste überhaupt die Festplatten der PC angeblicher "Gefährder" a) gezielt angreifen/verseuchen, b) auf den Inhalt dieser Platten zugreifen und C) diese Inhalte dann unbemerkt transportieren können. Ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass dieses Problem, welches die lautstarken Befürworter der sogn. Online-Durchsuchungen in totaler Unkenntnis wohl für vernachlässigbar halten, nicht lösbar ist. Zierke gibt den Nebelwerfer, wenn er bar jeder Sachkenntnis Sprechblasen absondert. Bei Heise heisst es unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92578:



> Bekomme das BKA die notwendige Rechtsgrundlage für die heimliche Online-Durchsuchung von PCs, werde man eine jeweils auf den Einzelfall bezogene forensische Software entwickeln. "Den Quellcode werden wir beim Richter hinterlegen, wenn wir die Maßnahme beantragen", versicherte Ziercke. "Wir entwickeln keine Schadsoftware oder Software mit eigenen Verbreitungsroutinen." Per "Steuerungssoftware" soll anschließend der Rechner gezielt nach "Schlüsselbegriffen" abgesucht und ausgeforscht werden.


Wen soll das beruhigen? Das BVerfG, welches sicher zu Gesetzen, wenn sie denn kommen, gefragt wird?

Naja, ich bleibe dabei: Bei Diskless-PC gibt es keine Festplatten, die zu untersuchen wären. Ein OS läßt sich problemlos von DVD/CD booten. Mit der Einwahl über ISP im (Nicht-EU)-Ausland und dem Aufbau eines VPN zu Osamas oder Don Corleones Servern im (Nicht-EU)-Ausland haben weder das BKA noch andere Dienste eine Chance zur Ausforschung bzw. Plazierung ihres Bundestrojaners. Und selbst wenn das wider jede Regel dennoch gelänge: nach dem Abschalten ist auch der Bundestrojaner weg. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



drboe schrieb:


> . Und selbst wenn das wider jede Regel dennoch gelänge: nach dem Abschalten ist auch der Bundestrojaner weg.


der läd sich ne Batterie mit runter 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92673
Märchen aus 1001er Nacht 


> Technik für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen einsatzbereit


es darf gezittert werden (wie beim Krimi im TV..) 


> Auf technische Details – wie etwa dieser "Bundestrojaner" auf die PCs der Verdächtigen gelangt und wie er beispielsweise vor Schutzsoftware wie Intrusion Detection Systems oder Antiviren-Software versteckt wird – ging Uhl allerdings nicht ein.


ah mit Tarnkappe, die alle Virenscanner austrixts
(eine  Frage am Rande, was ist mit Linux oder Mac-Systemen? ) 

PS: der Kommentar ist gut 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13127852&forum_id=120444
aber der noch besser     
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13127442&forum_id=120444


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



drboe schrieb:


> Naja, ich bleibe dabei: Bei Diskless-PC gibt es keine Festplatten, die zu untersuchen wären. Ein OS läßt sich problemlos von DVD/CD booten. Mit der Einwahl über ISP im (Nicht-EU)-Ausland und dem Aufbau eines VPN zu Osamas oder Don Corleones Servern im (Nicht-EU)-Ausland haben weder das BKA noch andere Dienste eine Chance zur Ausforschung bzw. Plazierung ihres Bundestrojaners. Und selbst wenn das wider jede Regel dennoch gelänge: nach dem Abschalten ist auch der Bundestrojaner weg.


man kann es auch ganz anders angehen:
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/620126/


> In einem anderen Fall hat der Besitzer eines online durchsuchten PCs unbestätigten Informationen zufolge den Trojaner gleich beim Einschleusen bemerkt, die Aktivitäten des Bundestrojaners genau analysiert und der Zieladresse dann regelrechten Datenmüll geschickt.


Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es zum Volkssport wird, das BKA mit Datenmüll zu versorgen...

PS: das Schöne daran: es darf sich nicht mal beschweren...


----------



## drboe (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Derzeit vergeht praktisch kein Tag, ohne dass es ein bis zwei Meldungen zur sogn. Online-Durchsuchung und weiteren Ansinnen geht, mit denen Politiker ihre deutliche Abneigung gegen eine freie Gesellschaft und das Grundgesetz demonstrieren. Ich habe das Gefühl, die Öffentlichkeit soll durch immer aberwitzigere Forderungen und Überlegungen weich geklopft werden um später wenigstens einen Teil der Pläne ohne jeden Widerstand hinzunehmen. Ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass die SPD der CDU/CSU weit entgegenkommen wird, wenn sie das Thema so aus den Wahlkämpfen heraus halten kann. Insofern sieht es m. E. schlecht aus um unsere Verfassung. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn große Koalitionen mit den Bürgerrechten würfeln.

M. Boettcher

Nachtrag: informativer Beitrag zur Methode unter http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/305/123134/


----------



## A John (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es zum Volkssport wird, das BKA mit Datenmüll zu versorgen...


Zwengs der Allgemeinbildung für Minister S.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Amüsante Gedanken zum  staatlichen Dilettantismus 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92702
darin ein  Link auf einen bunten Strauss teils realistischer teils wirklichkeitsfremder  
Überlegungen zum Phantasieprodukt Bundestrojaner 
http://www.hrr-strafrecht.de/hrr/archiv/07-04/index.php?sz=8


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Der Spiegel avanciert  zum heimlichen Bewunderer  des Internetexperten 
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,494634,00.html


> doch ein Blick in die Vergangenheit zeigt: Der erfahrenste Minister im
> Kabinett Merkel ist einfach ein Meister der politischen Provokation.
> ....
> Zumal Schäuble ein erfahrener Politiker ist. Er hat das Kanzleramt für Helmut Kohl geleitet, er war schon einmal Innenminister, er arbeitete den Einigungsvertrag mit aus, er war Parteichef und Fraktionschef. Schäuble hat das Auf und Ab der Politik erfahren, er kennt die Untiefen des Geschäfts wie kein anderer, er weiß mit den Medien umzugehen.


Man ist fast  geneigt ihn für einen   der größten lebenden Politiker zu halten...
Lediglich im Schlussabsatz (ganz  Der Spiegel) wird verschämte   Alibikritik lanciert 
garniert mit  versteckter Häme   ( Ja  nicht eigene negative Meinung äußern.. )   


> Die SPD sieht Schäubles Äußerungen mit gewisser Genugtuung. Die Umfragewerte für den Minister fallen. Am Montag gab sich Generalsekretär Hubertus Heil nach einer Telefonkonferenz des Präsidiums gnädig. Schäuble bemühe sich angesichts der deutlichen Kritik des Bundespräsidenten, von seinen unglaublichen und wilden Vorschlägen zum Anti-Terror-Kampf wieder abzurücken:


 Die Kommentare im Spiegel Forum sind da schon direkter 
http://forum.spiegel.de/showthread.php?t=1885

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92788


> Der FDP-Rechtsexperte Gerhart Baum (FDP) sagte den Lübecker Nachrichten, Schäuble schere sich "verdammt wenig" um das Grundgesetz.


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



> Sie sind Innenminister der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Herr Wolfgang Schäuble, und damit oberster Schützer und Bewahrer der Deutschen Verfassung, des Deutschen Grundgesetzes, und keinesfalls irgendein querschnittsgelähmter Behinderter, der einfach einmal seine Meinung sagen möchte.


http://www.power-oldie.com/de/texte/show/ungeschminkt-meine-verfassung/


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92914/
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,495577,00.html


> Heimliche Online-Durchsuchung in den USA: FBI setzte erstmals CIPAV ein





> Der Trojaner kommt per E-Mail
> An wen die Ermittler diesen Trojaner zu schicken hatten, verriet ihnen der Ex-
> Schüler der Timberline-Schule selbst. Er hatte bei "MySpace" ein Konto namens "Timberlinebombinfo" eingerichtet und 33 Schüler darum gebeten,
> dieses Angebot ihrer Linkliste hinzuzufügen. Seine Drohnachrichten schickte
> er von einem Google-Mail-Konto.


Dann kann man dem  BKA nur wünschen, dass die Terroristen genau so dämlich sind wie der 
grenzdebile  Zehntklässler


----------



## johinos (23 Juli 2007)

*Geht oder geht nicht?*

Also irgendwie finde ich ja gut, dass der Täter ermittelt wurde.

Und noch besser finde ich, dass die falsche Fährte auf einen unschuldigen Schüler als solche erkannt wurde: http://www.intern.de/news/neue--meldungen/--200707202227.html

Der Schüler wird's danken, dass seine Grundrechte geschützt wurden. Dass er nicht nur mangels Beweises, sondern kraft Beweises als unschuldig gilt. 

Wäre das auch anders gelungen?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/07/23/buerger-demonstrieren-gegen-ueberwachungswahn/


> Bürger demonstrieren gegen Überwachungswahn
> ..
> Weitere Informationen zu der - in Zeiten eines Wolfgang Schäuble leider dringend nötigen - Aktion gibt es auf der Seite www.freiheitstattangst.de.


http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/content/view/125/116/lang,de/


> Der Überwachungswahn greift um sich. Staat und Unternehmen registrieren, überwachen und kontrollieren uns immer vollständiger. Egal, was wir tun, mit wem wir sprechen oder telefonieren, wohin wir uns bewegen oder fahren, mit wem wir befreundet sind, wofür wir uns interessieren, in welchen Gruppen wir engagiert sind - der "große Bruder" Staat und die "kleinen Brüder" aus der Wirtschaft wissen es immer genauer.
> 
> Mit der Vorratsspeicherung der Telekommunikation und Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern stehen weiter verschärfte Sicherheits- und Überwachungsbefugnisse auf der unersättlichen politischen Agenda.* Dabei bewirkt die zunehmende elektronische Erfassung und Überwachung der gesamten Bevölkerung keinen verbesserten Schutz vor Kriminalität, kostet Millionen von Euro und gefährdet die Privatsphäre Unschuldiger.* Wo Angst und Aktionismus regieren, bleiben gezielte und nachhaltige Maßnahmen zur Stärkung der Sicherheit ebenso auf der Strecke wie ein Angehen der wirklichen, alltäglichen Probleme der Menschen (z.B. Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut).


----------



## drboe (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Lizenz zur Grausamkeit - über die "neue Straflust der Gesellschaft

Ein interessanter Blick auf gesellschaftliche Veränderung durch fortschreitende Verunsicherung der Bürger. Höhere Strafen sind demnach ein Ventil für den erhöhten Druck in einer zunehmend unsozialer werdenden Gesellschaft.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Geht oder geht nicht?*



johinos schrieb:


> Also irgendwie finde ich ja gut, dass der Täter ermittelt wurde.
> 
> Und noch besser finde ich, dass die falsche Fährte auf einen unschuldigen Schüler als solche erkannt wurde: http://www.intern.de/news/neue--meldungen/--200707202227.html
> 
> ...




Was ist denn das für eine verdrehte Logik?
Der Schüler *ist* durch seine Grundrechte geschützt. Solange wie eine Schuld nicht bewiesen ist, ist er unschuldig. Der Beweis für die Schuld ist zu erbringen. Nicht der der Unschuld. 

Wo sind wir denn hier!?


----------



## Antischäubele (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93336


> Kanzleramtschef Thomas de Maizière: Bundestrojaner dient nicht der Massenbespitzelung


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13203740&forum_id=121134


> Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten
> Warum nur glaube ich solchen Bekundungen nicht?



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=13203780&forum_id=121134


> Damit es auch die lieben Kleinen gleich kapieren
> (Zu singen auf die Melodie vom "Bi- Ba- Butzemann)
> 
> Es rollt ein Schi- Scha- Schäubele
> ...


----------



## Wembley (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93364



> Merk: Online-Durchsuchung im Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie nötig


Jo, die Kinderpornos, natürlich. Die Terroristen dürfen klarerweise auch nicht fehlen.


> Auch in der Terrorabwehr sei die Online-Durchsuchung unerlässlich.
> 
> Terroristen träfen nicht nur Verabredungen online, sondern auch die Rekrutierung laufe über das Internet.


Ja, wer weiß, vielleicht nutzen sie Dating-Seiten. Was weiß man denn schon?


> Die Online-Überwachung sei auch notwendig, um Netzwerke aufzudecken.


Heimnetzwerke? Firmennetzwerke? P2P-Netze? 

Ok, Schluss mit der Polemik. Man tut solchen Vordenkern ja unrecht. Wirklich. Wollen sie ja nur das Beste für uns. Keine Terroristen. Kinderpornos natürlich auch nicht.
Gegen Verkehrsunfälle sind sie sicher auch. Daher sollte man auf allen (auch Autobahnen) Straßen Tempo 20 einführen. 
Genauso ist jeder gegen Vergewaltigungen. Daher sollte jeder Mann mindestens fünf Meter Abstand von jeder weiblichen Person halten. 
Mit einem Ausgangsverbot nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit lassen sich auch viele Verbrechen verhindern.


> Im Bundestag wird derzeit der Entwurf des Telekommunikations-Überwachungsgesetzes beraten. Da darin die Online-Durchsuchung nicht verankert ist, will Bayern dazu ein separates Gesetz.


Ja, diese überregionalen und bundesweiten Weicheier. Gut, bei dem jetzigen Wetter eher Beckenrandschwimmer.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,496235,00.html


> SPD blockiert Online-Durchsuchung durch das BKA


liest sich öberflächlich gut, jedoch: 


> Es gehe der SPD nicht darum, das Verfahren gänzlich zu blockieren.


Die SPD mit einem ultraharten, entschiedenen *Jein*


----------



## Wembley (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die SPD mit einem ultraharten, entschiedenen *Jein*


Vielleicht eher ein entschiedenes Jaaaaaein.


> Es sei daher sinnvoller, den Teil Online-Durchsuchungen abzukoppeln, in Ruhe zu untersuchen und später einzuarbeiten.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,496801,00.html


> Der Innenminister drängelte, die SPD bremste: Im Streit um die heimlichen Online-Durchsuchungen haben sich die Sozialdemokraten nun durchgesetzt. Laut Justizministerin Zypries ist Wolfgang Schäuble bereit, die umstrittenen Razzien aus dem neuen BKA-Gesetz zunächst auszuklammern.


Wie die   Echternacher Springprozession:


> Sehr häufig waren es drei Schritte vor und zwei zurück. Diese Regelung, die immer für ein regelrechtes Chaos sorgte, wurde 1947 definitiv abgeschafft.


In der Politik wird sie bis heute exerziert.
einige wenige scheinen nicht völlig von Terroristenhysterie befallen zu sein
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,496387,00.html


> Kritik übte Steinmeier an Äußerungen von Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel und Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (beide CDU) in der Sicherheitsdebatte. Natürlich müsse es auch Denkverbote geben, sagt er. "Nicht alles, was vorstellbar ist, darf auch politisch gangbar gemacht werden.* Es gelten die Grenzen des Grundgesetzes. Die lassen sich nicht überspringen wie ein Gartenzaun.*"


----------



## drboe (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



Wembley schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher ein entschiedenes Jaaaaaein.


Ob "Ja..aber", "Jein" oder eine andere Formulierung gewählt wird: es geht gar nicht um die sogn. Online-Durchsuchungen. Es geht darum den Staat repressive Mittel an die Hand zu geben, die mit Demokratie faktisch nichts mehr zu tun haben. In zwischen  faseln ja auch ehemalige Verfassungsrichter von präventiver Haft, Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Innern etc. Die Ganoven von CDU/CSU werden sich mit dem Brüdern im Geiste von der SPD einigen. Die SPD darf sich dann die aufgeschobene oder "verhinderte" Online-Durchsuchung auf die Fahnen schreiben, die CDU/CSU den Durchmarsch in sämtlichen anderen Punkten für sich reklamieren. Dabei erhält die SPD faktisch nichts, weil die Online-Durchsuchung eh ein ungares und tot geborenes Kind ist. Der Dumme ist immer der Bürger. Jedenfalls solange er sich weiterhin peu a peu und widerstandslos seiner Rechte berauben lässt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Aus dem "Jein" ist mittlerweile ein (fast) uneingeschränktes Ja geworden 
(geht schnell bei den Genossen) 

Eben in den Nachrichten: "Die SPD ist bereit  bei der  On-line *Überwachung* einzulenken" 
Man achte auf die verräterische Wortwahl. Presse  und  Bevölkerung hören und glotzen 
dumm zu, wie die freiheitliche Demokratie systematisch abgebaut wird. 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/debatte/0,1518,496997,00.html


			
				Beck schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir dürfen nicht die Freiheit, die wir schützen wollen, selber aufgeben
> - nach dem Motto: Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Tod.


wo er Recht hat er Recht, auch wenn seine sonstigen Ansichten eher  kritikwürdig sind 

PS: Der Titel "Bundeskanzlerin"  soll laut gut  informierten Kreisen durch "Staatsratsvorsitzende" 
 ersetzt werden.


----------



## Heike (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

Mir wäre es lieber, die Gelder würden mehr in den Verbraucherschutz investiert werden:
z.B. verdeckte Ermittler, Überarbeitung von Gesetzen zum Wohle der Verbraucher (und für seriöse Firmen) usw. 
*aber das passiert wohl erst, wenn immer mehr ihren Internetanschluss und ihren Telefonanschluss abmelden. *
Das Internet macht keinen Spaß mehr, kaum noch eine Seite wo man nicht aufpassen muss.
Überall Werbung, kostenlos gratis Angebote mit Kostenfallen. Und täglich der ganze Spam über Email.
Für mich fängt der psychische Terror bei täglichen "aggressiven" Werbeanrufen an.
Was ich auch unmöglich finde: Anschriftenverkauf und "jeder x" kann heut Auskünfte einholen
z.B. Zahlungsbereitschaft ect. Das müsste was getan werden, finde ich. Gruß Heike

Diese allgemeinen Online Überwachungen: "jeder überwacht jeden"?
die führen zu mehr Daten, aber warum und wozu? 
Wer soll dieses Daten-Meer verarbeiten und aufarbeiten?
Die "echten Täter" könnten so aus den Augen verloren werden oder untergehen in der Daten-Flut?:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Heike (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*



> . Eine Lehre aus der Terrorismusbekämpfung der 70er Jahre besage: "Weniger ist mehr! *Schließlich ging damals im Datenmüll der Rasterfahndung der entscheidende Tipp eines Bürgers verloren*, wo der entführte Arbeitgeberpräsident Hanns-Martin Schleyer gefangen gehalten wurde."


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/756/125567/ 

:respekt: :lol:


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93533
Alle quasseln ohne den leisesten Hauch von Sachkenntnis  durchander, (egal von
 welcher Seite) nach den Motto: "Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist
 egal bzw "operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille" oder wie man in Ö sagt: 
"es muaß was gschgn"
In beispielhafter Weise wird hier die völlige Inkompetenz der Politiker demonstriert
aber auch die führender Beamter wie z.B.  des BKA


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Pupsgeräuschesammler*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93624


> In die Phalanx der Kritiker heimlicher Online-Durchsuchungen hat sich nun auch der Verein zur Förderung vertrauenswürdiger IT-Infrastrukturen TeleTrusT eingereiht. "Technologien zum Ablauschen von gesicherten Verbindungen oder zum Online-Ausspähen von Daten auf Rechnern beispielsweise mittels 'Trojanischer Pferde' zerstören sämtliche Ansätze zur Absicherung des Internets und der angeschlossenen Endgeräte", hält der Geschäftsführer der Erfurter Interessensvereinigung, Günther Welsch, in einem Positionspapier (PDF-Datei) fest. Solche bewusst in die IT-Infrastrukturen beziehungsweise in Hard- oder Software eingefügten Hintertüren oder Schwachstellen lassen sich dem Experten zufolge "nicht dauerhaft geheim halten und würden alsbald selber von Kriminellen und Terroristen genutzt, um Schäden zu verursachen". Statt mehr Sicherheit und Freiheit zu gewinnen, würden diese beiden Grundwerte auf diese Weise abgebaut.


Vergleichbar mit einer echten Durchsuchung, bei der, nachdem sämtliche Schlösser geknackt 
worden wären   und alle Türen eingetreten wurden, alles sperrangelweit offenstehen bleibt.
Weiter würden alle Steckdosen/Schalterverkleidungen abgerissen und  die Anschlussleitungen 
der Elektrogeräte abisoliert usw. usw. 
Bei der Gelegenheit werden auch gleich alle anderen Türen im Haus eingetreten.

Die Behauptung, man könne *gezielt und nebenwirkungsfrei* einzelne PCs on-line 
 durchsuchen ist schlicht Schwachsinn.


----------

